# Moving to Toronto



## new_girl (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello. I just got a job in Brampton, ON (Queen and Hwy 7 to be precious) and am looking forward to moving there. I don't have a car and don't plan on buying one but have heard some pretty rough things about Brampton. And suggestions on what is a good neighborhood to move into for a single female? I don't mind having to commute using public transit but would like to get to work within a reasonable time (<1hr). 
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

new_girl said:


> Hello. I just got a job in Brampton, ON (Queen and Hwy 7 to be precious) and am looking forward to moving there. I don't have a car and don't plan on buying one but have heard some pretty rough things about Brampton. And suggestions on what is a good neighborhood to move into for a single female? I don't mind having to commute using public transit but would like to get to work within a reasonable time (<1hr).
> Thanks for the replies!



Queen & Highway #7? They are the same thing. Once Highway #7 enters Brampton (Bramalea actually) it becomes Queen St. They do not intersect. If you can give the actual intersection or address of the employer it will be easier to recommend places.

And there is nothing rough about Brampton unless you live in one of the poorer areas, but that is the same no matter where you live.

I should also point out that Brampton isn't Toronto (as per the title of your thread). Brampton is outside the city limits of Toronto and is a completely separate city entirely.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I've lived in both and, as 'colchar' said, Brampton is not Toronto. It's a bit like saying you're moving to London but living in Watford.

Living in Toronto without a car is perfectly doable because of the subway and other transportation options (including just walking). My wife and I lived in Toronto for 5 years without a car and we only bought one after my wife became pregnant with our first child and we decided we wanted to buy a house. We couldn't afford a house where we lived in Toronto so we actually moved to the Heart Lake area of Brampton (which was also closer to my job in Mississauga). To be honest, we found Brampton to be a bit of a soulless suburb (not rough at all) and we missed Toronto a lot. After thinking we were in Canada for good, we moved back to the UK after less than 2 years in Brampton. Not entirely Brampton's fault mind you as we also had some family reasons for wanting to move back to the UK. I will say we did not enjoy living in Brampton as much as we did living in Toronto.

It can be a time consuming trip on public transportation from Brampton to Toronto. The GO train will get you from Brampton to downtown Toronto in under an hour but I think it only runs Mon-Fri (but not on holidays).

Heart Lake was nice enough but mainly a suburban, family friendly area where you would need a car. I'd suggest an apartment in or near downtown Brampton.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> I've lived in both and, as 'colchar' said, Brampton is not Toronto. It's a bit like saying you're moving to London but living in Watford.
> 
> Living in Toronto without a car is perfectly doable because of the subway and other transportation options (including just walking). My wife and I lived in Toronto for 5 years without a car and we only bought one after my wife became pregnant with our first child and we decided we wanted to buy a house. We couldn't afford a house where we lived in Toronto so we actually moved to the Heart Lake area of Brampton (which was also closer to my job in Mississauga). To be honest, we found Brampton to be a bit of a soulless suburb (not rough at all) and we missed Toronto a lot. After thinking we were in Canada for good, we moved back to the UK after less than 2 years in Brampton. Not entirely Brampton's fault mind you as we also had some family reasons for wanting to move back to the UK. I will say we did not enjoy living in Brampton as much as we did living in Toronto.
> 
> ...



The job is in Brampton so she wouldn't need to travel into Toronto.

As for you liking Toronto more than Brampton, it is funny and shows how people have different views as I like Brampton well enough but cannot stand Toronto.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

colchar said:


> The job is in Brampton so she wouldn't need to travel into Toronto.


I know the job is in Brampton. I figured since she thinks she's moving to Toronto that she might like to visit the city at least!



colchar said:


> As for you liking Toronto more than Brampton, it is funny and shows how people have different views as I like Brampton well enough but cannot stand Toronto.


We loved living in Toronto. We lived in the Yonge/Eglinton which is a great area for bars, restaurants, etc. We also had easy access to downtown for concerts and sporting events etc. Toronto is still one of my favourite North American cities. To each their own I guess.

Brampton was OK to live in. As I said, we lived in Heart Lake. We had 2 young kids and there was the usual amenities like parks, playgrounds, water park, library etc. I found a good bar to go have a decent pint of Guinness and watch UK soccer and rugby. I mean it was OK. Much like suburban living anywhere else I guess.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> I know the job is in Brampton. I figured since she thinks she's moving to Toronto that she might like to visit the city at least!


Ah, I thought you were referring to the daily commute as opposed to going into the city for purposes other than work.






> We loved living in Toronto. We lived in the Yonge/Eglinton which is a great area for bars, restaurants, etc.



My younger brother used to live there as did some friends from university before they moved out east of the city.






> Brampton was OK to live in. As I said, we lived in Heart Lake. We had 2 young kids and there was the usual amenities like parks, playgrounds, water park, library etc. I found a good bar to go have a decent pint of Guinness and watch UK soccer and rugby. I mean it was OK. Much like suburban living anywhere else I guess.



Which bar was that? British pubs are fewer and fewer here compared to when I was growing up here (granted, I wasn't old enough to drink in them then) so I always like to know about decent ones. Granted, if it is in Heart Lake I wouldn't get there much because, despite living here for decades, I've been in Heart Lake less than ten times (when I was younger it was much more disconnected from the city than it is now so I was never ever up there). No reason for not going up there later really, just had no need to as everything I needed was available from Bovaird and south from there.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

colchar said:


> Which bar was that? British pubs are fewer and fewer here compared to when I was growing up here (granted, I wasn't old enough to drink in them then) so I always like to know about decent ones. Granted, if it is in Heart Lake I wouldn't get there much because, despite living here for decades, I've been in Heart Lake less than ten times (when I was younger it was much more disconnected from the city than it is now so I was never ever up there). No reason for not going up there later really, just had no need to as everything I needed was available from Bovaird and south from there.


The pub was in the Heart Lake plaza off Sandlewood Parkway between Conestoga Dr and Kennedy Rd. It's been a while but I'm pretty sure this is it although the name has changed (can't remember the old name). The owners may have changed as well:

Keltic Rock Pub & Restaurant
200-180B Sandalwood Pky E, 
Brampton, ON L6Z 4N1

I would post the URL but for some reason I'm not allowed to post links. It's at "world wide web dot kelticrock dot com"


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks. I know the plaza but haven't been near it in ages and never noticed the pub.


----------

